

Final words from Arthur C. Clarke - dingosa
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/03/20/opinion/eddas.php?page=1

======
mattmaroon
Ah yes, the old "attribute everything to the guy who just died" routine. A
classic. I'm sure nobody else would have thought of geostationary satellites.
Oh wait, that's right, someone else did, and Clarke just put them in a book 17
years later.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geostationary_satellite#History>

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Like a lot of things, somebody else thought of it, but Clarke put popularized
it. I'd argue Clarke's job was more important.

Same goes for a lot of songs. Great song writers write a lot of stuff, but
until some half-rate performer popularizes it, it's just notes on a page.

For that matter, same goes for good ideas. Lots of folks have them. Takes
something special to take an idea and put it into millions of minds.

Clarke was the man. He didn't do everything, but eulogies are made to evoke
fond memories, not get translated verbatim into a history book.

~~~
mattmaroon
Eh, I don't know. You have the guy who thought it up (which seems like the
easy job, as someone else surely would have thought of it soon after), the guy
who wrote about it in a book, and the guy(s) who made it happen.

Only the third truly impresses me.

